# Sparrow22 llega a los 2.000 aportes!!!!!



## Soledad Medina

*¡¡Felicitaciones, a una forera extraordinaria!!   *
 
*Es un honor felicitarte en tus 2.000 aportes con mi profunda admiración.  Has demostrado ser inteligente, culta, simpática, amable y generosa.  Pero sobre todo, una amiga fuera de serie que quiero mucho y me parece conocer de toda la vida.*
 
*Muchas felicidades!!!!!!  Y que cumplas muchos aportes más!!!*
*Un abrazo*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Felicitar a alguien después de Sole es complicado, ya que no queda mucho más que decir, salvo que me uno a todo lo dicho por ella y, por supuesto decir también MUCHAS FELICIDADES

Un saludo.

Ant


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Sparrow: ¡¡¡¡FELICITACIONES POR TUS PRIMEROS 2000 POSTS Y POR LA CALIDAD Y CALIDEZ QUE TIENES!!!!!*

*¡¡¡TODA MI ADMIRACIÒN PARA UNA GRAN FORERA TAL COMO HA DICHO SOLE!!!!*

*¡¡¡ESPERO QUE SIGAS SIEMPRE APORTANDO*
*PORQUE *
*FOREROS COMO VOS*
*HACEN POSIBLE *
*ESTA GRAN FAMILIA!!!*

*CON TODO CARIÑO, BRINDO POR*
*TI. *
*BESOS Y MÀS*
*FELICITACIONES,*
*Fernita *
​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Felicitaciones al pajarillo!!  *


----------



## Mate

Soledad, Hormiga Negra, Fernita y Rayinés
Ya han cantado sus virtudes del derecho y del revés.
Con el pecho emocionado y contrito de pasión,
a Sparrow aquí le canto, pues me urge cual comezón...

Y digo:

Del fondo del corazón
Te quiero felicitar
Tenés alma de gorrión
Y mucho por aletear.

Tus aportes y tus modos
Son por todos apreciados
Sparrow, amiguita mía
¡Vení más por estos lados! 

Pajarito que vuela alto
-Llegó a dosmil aleteos-
No dejes de visitarnos
A todos los bichofeos.



*¡¡¡FELICITACIONES PAJARITA LINDA!!!*​ 


Mateamargo, el paisano renegáu​


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades por el logro de dos mil aportes, Sparrow22.
Quiero tomar la oportunidad para disculparme por todas las veces que te dije "_*Mister*_ Sparrow" en los hilos... 

Oopsy!


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Felicitar a alguien después de Sole es complicado, ya que no queda mucho más que decir, salvo que me uno a todo lo dicho por ella y, por supuesto decir también MUCHAS FELICIDADES
> 
> Un saludo.
> 
> Ant


 
Lo mismo que le pasa a Ant con Soledad me pasa a mí con Mate...¡pero qué bonito! a ver qué te digo yo ahora... bueno, lo que nunca falla:

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!*

*y...2ooo GRACIAS.*​
Aunque no coincidamos mucho siempre es un placer leerte.​

​


----------



## heidita

Para mi nueva amiga tan simpática y todo corazón ¡¡una fiesta por todo lo alto!! 

¡¡Te mereces todo ...y más, como dirá mi joya!! 

A ver si tú tienes un amigo como este para salvarte de la borrachera, que seguramente pillas.


----------



## Eugin

Para una amiga como las hay pocas, y aunque no querías que te felicitáramos, pero bueno, acá la Sole se encargó de hacerlo de todas maneras...  

Muchísimas gracias por la ayuda brindada a lo largo de estos "primeros" 2.000 posts, amigota!!   

Con todo mi cariño (que sabés que es mucho...),

Euge


----------



## Sparrow22

Amigos !!!! 
acabo de regresar de unos poquitos (muy poquitos) dias de vacaciones y me encuentro con estas hermosas felicitaciones 

Si bien yo me habìa puesto en el hilo Thanks, but no thanks...... tengo que reconocer que me encantò ver los saludos  

*Soledad*: què te puedo decir que no te haya dicho antes y no precisamente en el foro. Sos la cubana mas chevere que he conocido y ademàs una màs que querida amiga (casi hermana !!!!!  , sabès cuànto te quiero !!!!)

*Antpax*: gracias tambièn por tus saludos (es que la Sole deja sin palabras a cualquiera,  
*Fernita:* què lindas palabras, no sabès cuànto te lo agradezco. Aunque ultimamente aparezco poco en el foro, espero que algo de lo que haya aportado sirva (con tus palabras, me levantaste el ego !!!! 
*Rayines:* gracias, Inès !!!!! (aprendì mucho con tus posts !!! !, aunque hayamos compartido pocos.
*Mateamargo*: me mataste, gaucho !!!! , què lindo poema !!!! y todo un honor viniendo de vos !!!!! nunca me habìan dedicado algo tan lindo, sos sensacional . Te invito a una mateada virtual !!!!(aunque con què ganas me escaparìa un poco al campo real !!!..... tengo que llevar a mi esposo, eh ?? 
*Daniel:* caballero, còmo no te voy a perdonar haberme confundido con un Mister (como mujer, parece que no "hablo" mucho !!!! y siempre fue y es un placer compartir posts contigo !!! 
*Krolaina:* gracias tambièn por tus amabilidad, y no va a faltar oportunidad de que nos crucemos en algùn hilo !!! 
*Heidita:* te debo mil respuestas!!!! es que acabo de llegar de minivacaciones y recièn veo todo, jaja !!! y no !!!! espero no tener amigos asì, jaja !!!! , los mìos son màs de mate y bizcochitos  

*Euge!!!* bueh, a vos casi no tengo que decirte nada !!!! sos una "amiga de fierro " !!!!! gracias al foro por haberte conocido !!!! Ademàs de excelente amiga, excelente colaboradora (pero màs que nada, una persona muy dulce y con muchos valores 

Bueno, normalmente soy de "hablar" poco, y a todos les agradezco enormemente !!!!!!! *SON TODOS DE DIEZ !!!!!! AWESOME !!!!!*

(habia puesto màs smilies, pero no me lo permiten....... ah, deberìan en este tipo de posts !!!!!(es parte de la expresiòn que a veces uno no puede poner en palabras.........)


----------



## Ed the Editor

Al gorrión muy especial del foro,

Felicitaciones desde Colorado por tus 2.000 posteos muy valiosos. No he entrado en los foros mucho recientamente, pero agradezco la ayuda muy amable que nos das a todos. ¡Que nos des otro 2.000 muy pronto!

Con mi admiración
Ed

P.D. Yo busqué en Accuweather y vi que la termperatura es 27 aquí (de invierno) y 25 en Buenos Aires (de verano). Me maravillé, hasta que me di cuenta de que aqui usamos Fahrenheit, y en Buenos Aires se usa Centígrado.....


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Oh, my goodness!!!  ¿¡¿¡O sea, que me estaba perdiendo de una fiesta!?!? ¡¡¡Qué horror, qué espanto, qué indigno de mi!! 
Ah, y tampoco te había felicitado, sparrow...    

Ya seriamente, pajarilla, mejor llegar 9 posts más tarde que nunca llegar, no? Anda, decíme que sí....    

Bueno, bueno, a lo que vinimos, hija, que se me enfría el café...    A ver, a ver, ¿cómo se le hace para explicarle a una forera tan puntual, exacta y precisa en sus comentarios, que es un placer coincidir con ella en los hilos y disfrutar de sus comentarios agradables e inteligentes, sin sonar redundante ni que te sobren palabras?  Digo, pa' masomenitos ahis hacéle justicia...  Pues, como que no sé cómo...  

Como que me como los cómos y que el corazón hable:

*¡¡¡FELIZ POSTIVERSARIO, BELLEZA!!!*
Gracias por 2000+ aportes claros, directos y al grano,
sin perder la gracia y la amabilidad.​Y hablando de gracias... Gracias!!​


----------



## Sparrow22

*Sweetie !!!!!!!* mirà que realmente me has dejado sin palabras !!!!!
conozco alguito de Venezuela, pero nunca me habìa topado con semejante simpatìa como la tuya !!! 

Y nunca es tarde !!!! (menos con los halagos que me pusiste,ya me levantaste el ànimo para hoy, mañana, pasado y meses siguientes  )
Asì que cuando vengas para estos pagos, te estarè esperando con un cafè calentito (o un mate !!!!).

Millones de gracias por tus palabras y sobre todo por tu simpatìa !!!!

*Ed: *No se preocupe por la temperatura, cuando Ud. tenga los 25 centìgrados y nosotros los 25 farenheit, ya me quejarè yo !!!!
Muchas gracias tambièn por sus palabras, ya sabe cuànto lo admiro y lo respeto !!!! Un gran abrazo de su amiga !!!


----------



## Mei

OOOOOooohhh vaya, llego tarde... ... ejjjem... Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda! 

Saludos!!!

Mei


----------



## Sparrow22

*Mei !!! nunca llegas tarde, ni para saludarme ni para ayudarme !!!! *
*Gracias !!! *


----------



## Like an Angel

Hace siglos que no visito el foro, pero me contó un pajarito que había que saludar a alguien muuuuuuuuuy especial por su postiversario así queeeeee...

¡¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones pajaritus bonaerensis!!!!!, plumífera que habita la húmeda capital Argentina, pikiritus en idioma angeliano, pikiriten cuando amanezco germana, pajaritoooooooooooo cuando me agarra la emoción y cuántos calificativos más  

Bisitis piri il pikiriti, y muchas gracias por tus aportaciones, qué vaya a saber uno cuántas y cuáles serán, pero de seguro están


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Sparrow, many thanks for all you do and are here!

Here's a little something from the pantry to help you celebrate!

abrazos,
Chaska


----------



## Sparrow22

*Chaska !!!! thank you !!! and forgive me for not answering before, but I was enjoying that delicious cake you sent me, yummy yummy* 

*Angel: cuàntas veces tengo que decirte que te comportes en pùblico* ???   *(me alegra que no te hayas comportado, jaja !!!!!!!!). Mil besos tambièn !!!*


----------



## fenixpollo

I know I'm exceptionally late, Gorrioncita, but I couldn't let the opportunity pass to congratulate you for all of your collaboration in the forum.

Keep chirping!


----------



## Sparrow22

*Fenix !!!! I am SO GLAD you stopped by to congratulate me, it is a real honor  . !!!*

*I`ve learnt a lot from you, and I hope to keep on learning more and more !!!!*

*Thank you !!!*


----------



## Fernando

Thank you very much for your posts, Sparrow.


----------

